# Went Looking For A Used Pop-up And Now Were Proud Owners Of A New Outback 29bhs



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

For the first time in June my husband and I took our two boys, ages 7 and 4, tent camping. We all had so much fun that we knew right away we wanted to start going often. Tent camping was great fun, but WOW what a load to pack and get ready each time. So - we had this idea that if we bought a used pop-up it would be easier to hook up and go more often and not too much money.
We browsed throughout the paper and frequently checked ebay. One afternoon we thought we would just go take a look at a nearby RV lot. They had some nice pop-ups. However, the boys kept begging to go look inside the TTs. After touring a few we stepped inside the first Outback we had ever seen, and here we are 3 weeks later with a brand new 29BHS. 
My husband and I don't usually jump into things this quickly. It was a big splurge for us as a young family, but after hours of discussion between ourselves, talking with friends that camp, and reading countless postings at this website, we knew it was the right thing for our family now. It seemed clear to us that the childhood memories that we could create would forever be cherished and we knew it would be money well spent. Yes, we could have used the money to pay off things or add to our savings but we decided let's do it now while our boys are young. How boring it seemed to us to wait until they were grown before we started our own RV adventures. 
As I type the boys and I are waiting for my husband to come home with our new camper. We live near Bowling Green, Ky and the camper was purchased from a dealer in Lexington (better deal than our local dealer could give us). We are so excited! We've been joking to our friends and family that it is nicer than our first house!
We are thrilled with this website and it has already been a wealth of information. What a great community of friends and resources! We'll be checking in often!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Eric& Lesley to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 29BHS and you'll love camping in a TT
compared to a pop-up that needs to be set up after a rainy camping trip
just load and go
Don't forget to check out the RAlly Threada

Don action


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! That's a great floorplan, probably our favorite (wouldn't fit in our driveway).


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and Congrads on the new Outback. A 29BHS....that is a lot different than a pop up!!!!

You will love it!!!!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you did the right thing and bought the Outback first.

Congrats on the purchase! You'll be happy for years and years to come.


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Same thing happened to my wife and I. We wanted our boys to enjoy camping as a family(and you have to do it while they're young) and have great memories. So we started out looking at pop-ups and wound up buying an outback. No regrets


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats and welcome to the site!
You make the third Outbacker that i know of thats purchased from Northside.

stick around and post often.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

That is pretty much my family's story also. Started in the tent, graduated to my father in laws 19ft towlite TT, which was pretty interesting but fun. bought our own Rockwood 25ft w/ triple bunks and finally achieved the camper that will probably be in our family for another 10 years, the 27RSDS. Our boys were 5 and 3 when we started on our "making memories" tour. We are still on it and will add to them this weekend. Welcome to outbackers and the RV'ing life. It is addicting.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Happy to hear you are Outbackers. We bought our 25RSS from Steve Rose at Northside in Lexington KY in Feb this year. Did you get your discount at the parts dept?
We live in London Ky. If you need any help feel free to ask. Good people on this site.
We will have to get together some time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Eric & Lesley! action

Wow! Good move on your part to just go for it and then wind up with an Outback to boot








Can't do any better than that!

Welcome to Outbackers and Happy Memory Making








Dawn


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Congratulations Eric & Lesley and welcome to the wonderful world of RV'ing. You'll have great fun with the kids. Our almost 2 year-old and almost 4 year-old love their new trailer. Just don't get too upset when they break something or fight over who gets the top bunk (and they will....)!!!

Have fun!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Eric & Leslie, Congratulations on the Outback.
I lived in Bowling Green before moving to Indiana. 
We still visit at least once/twice a year!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers,

I had to laugh though, sionce an OB is a far cry from a popup. You definitely made the right choice though. We came to our OB from a popup, so you definitely made a good choice.

Enjoy.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers & Congratulations on your new Outback. Good to have another Southeastern Outbacker.

We will be camping at Baileys Point on Barren River for Labor Day. Come join us if you can.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome Eric&Lesley! action It's always good to get more Kentuckians here


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Eric&Lesley! 
I hope you enjoy the new tt as much as we all do If you need to know anything about 
your tt or have need advice this is the place to come 
Happy Traveling
Willie action


----------



## Dean_P (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations on the Outback. You definitely made a good choice.
We picked up our '07 29bhs about 3 months ago and love it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats and Welcome.









You actually saved yourself a bunch of time and possibly two trade-ins. There are a great many who get in with a pop-up, like it and move up to a small TT. Then when thoroughly hooked on camping move up to the proper size TT for their needs.

So your're in with a great floorplan for your family size and the kiddies, well, are still kiddies!









The family memories you will share will be priceless and remembered long after the 29BHS is gone.

Enjoy


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Eric and Leslie. What a change looking for a used pop up to a new Outback 29bhs. As others said, many of us started in tents, then pop ups, and now to our Outbacks. You are wise to invest in this now while the children are young and you can enjoy it for years to come. It's hard to justify the cost but the memories will last a life time.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Happy to hear you are Outbackers. We bought our 25RSS from Steve Rose at Northside in Lexington KY in Feb this year. Did you get your discount at the parts dept?
> We live in London Ky. If you need any help feel free to ask. Good people on this site.
> We will have to get together some time.


Now I have the count at 4 Outbackers that have purchased from Northside in Lexington.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Eric&Lesley!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback!









I still can't stop chuckling... Went looking for a used pop-up, and bought a new 29BH-S...
That's quite a shift!








Oh, and a very smart move too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CrazyDan (May 13, 2006)

Join the club! We bought ours last may and we love it.









Dan.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

mjs518 said:


> Same thing happened to my wife and I. We wanted our boys to enjoy camping as a family(and you have to do it while they're young) and have great memories. So we started out looking at pop-ups and wound up buying an outback. No regrets


We also have pretty much the same story, sans the pop-up! We didn't have anything and went straight to an Outback because of the price, roominess and weight! Just started last August and we also love it!
Hey, can't we count Kentucky as mid-west instead of south-east?









Anyway, glad to have you on the forum!!!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I think it happened that way for many of us. We bought our first TT (25' Aerolite) while shopping for a Coleman Pop-up!

Have never looked back or regretted the move. ENJOY

Wayne


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

Wellcome and congratulations on your new purchase. You will enjoy it.







My DW and I will be headed through Kentucky in a couple of weeks. Going to Ohio to welcome our third grandchild.


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

We've been there! A word of advice ...if you wait until you can AFFORD it, you may never do it. If you wait until you can MANAGE it, well, that is usually quite a different scenario. Great to hear you made the move. There is nothing that even comes close to raising a family in the great outdoors...camping. My grown kids talk about their experiences all the time. Trouble is, their spouses are basically anti-campers. Solution...we take the grandkids, and we see to it that they will have the experience regardless. And, they love it.

Good luck with your new TT.

emaggio


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations on the impulse buy! We are not too far from you; live just south of Nashville. I would suggest a maiden voyage to Baileys Point Campground, a beautiful Corps of Engineers facility on Barren River Lake. It would be a good, close first trip for you. Stay in section A, sites 22 - 27, or Section B, sites 19-24 if you can reserve them.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and a great source on the TT. We started looking at a 21rs and bought the 29bhs last fall. All I can say and my DW and I LOVE IT.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Kyoutbacker said:


> Welcome to Outbackers & Congratulations on your new Outback. Good to have another Southeastern Outbacker.
> 
> We will be camping at Baileys Point on Barren River for Labor Day. Come join us if you can.


We are actually thinking about going there this weekend. Our first trip! Would love to go Labor Day but I'm thinking they are nearly all booked up now.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Congratulations on the impulse buy! We are not too far from you; live just south of Nashville. I would suggest a maiden voyage to Baileys Point Campground, a beautiful Corps of Engineers facility on Barren River Lake. It would be a good, close first trip for you. Stay in section A, sites 22 - 27, or Section B, sites 19-24 if you can reserve them.


I was surprised to see several people from this website knew about Bailey's Point. It's only about a 30 minute drive for us we went there tent camping recently. It is a beautiful place and the cleaniest ever!


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome and cograts, Enjoy.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Congratulations on your new Ourback! I bet there were some beautiful smiles in your house last night!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Congratulations on your new Ourback! I bet there were some beautiful smiles in your house last night!


Talk about excited - we stayed up until 1:00 a.m. going over it all.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I bet...and I bet you went in it several times today tool.









BTW...we had looked and looked at campers off and own for 3 years...seriously considered a Hi Lo even made a down payment and then changed our minds...then we sort of stopped looking officially. A buddy was considering buying an A-Liner about 5 months ago and we stopped at the dealership to look at them and eve4ntually saw the Outbacks and...just really liked them the best!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action You guys are gonna love it more each time you go out. Funny how those things work out though - looking for a used popup and you end up with an Outback. Hey! It was meant to be.

Scott


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Welcome aboard! That's a great floorplan, probably our favorite (wouldn't fit in our driveway).


LOL SAME here!









Congrats on the new Outback!! And welcome to the site! I agree with everything you said about splurging, we did the same.







Wanted to do it while the kids were still young!

Jewels action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Try a night of camping in your driveway. It will really help you get to know your trailer and when (note I didn't say if) you discover you forgot to pack something, it is only a few step to the house vs miles aways in your car.


----------

